# West Mi Ice outting?



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Anyone interested in having a ice fishing day somewhere here in West Mi? Any suggestions as to which lake?
Maybe down in Yankee springs?


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

i might be interested, though i dont really want to go all teh way to yankee springs


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Have shanty can travel !!
Might be fun I like learning new things.
Dave


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm game. Fishing Wabasis this morning. Will report later.


----------



## PoleHolder (Dec 28, 2002)

I'll go if I'm able...


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Count me in as long as its not during the weekend of the 18th 0r 19th, I'll be out of state. Also no Super bowl Sunday!!


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I went out this morning at first light, Limited out on gills in less than 2 hours. no big slabs, just med. sized eaters.
Hit on waxies anywhere from a foot off the bottom to 5 ft below the ice 18'water). Lost many. many more. tried using two poles, but at one point it was a losing battle with both poles hitting.
I'm going to try it again sunday morning and i will post results.

Outting? how about saturday the 11th?


----------



## PoleHolder (Dec 28, 2002)

Where did you get the gills duckman? Went to Pine Lake again this pm for the evening bite. One keeper crappie and a bunch of dinks. Quite a few guys out there today, didnt look like anyone was killing them though.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I need to get out and do some late nite spec fishing.. Have you done much spec fishing at nite say after 9o PM lately? Most I've talked to say they just fish a sundown and thats about it. I used to get some big specs on Gun at about midnite on Robbins bay, but they built houses there so I can't get on without a looong walk.


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

I would be interested in an outing if it's within a 45 minute drive from Rockford.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I went out again this morning, got 19 more nice gills. Only spent 2 1/2 hrs then to cruise (family plans) Anways, 15' of water 8' down was the ticket for the best action.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I can do a 45 min. drive !
That puts me up to about G.R.....Allegan. Any thought on a lake ?
Dave


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

I'll definately go if I can. It all depends on when and where. I'm up for anything in the GR, Allegan, or Yankee areas.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Well, as you've seen in my posts, I've been doing very well at Carter Lake which is near Hastings.
Anyone interested in going there one of these weekends?
I'll be going again either tomorrow or Wed. in the morning and I'll see if the bite keeps up.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I'm up for a west michigan outing. I have a portable shanty and a bunch of ice rods , 3 tip-ups, and a vexilar!! Someone give up there little honey hole


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

I'll go to Carter Lake, that's right by Algonquin Lake isn't it? I'm open on Friday afternoons and most of the weekends.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Looks like we have enough interested people here for this.
So lets set a date , I'm with Swamp Monster no super bowl sunday.
This weekend is a little early for me but might be able to say the 25th. or some weekend after that (things going on) .
What do you guys think...... post up!
Dave


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Jan 18 or 25 look good from here. Let's pick a date, place, and do it. First let's agree on a lake that can accomadate 20-30 people with parking, and a large area to fish that we can group together. Wabasis is big enough. I wish I had an ice hole (honey) to share, but most of my icefishing has been on the smaller lakes/ponds as the last few winters have been mild. Allegan or Hastings area sound good.

Maybe time to start a thread and do a poll for place and date then we can see how many can come. Tim


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

allegan/hastings area is a no go for me. just a little too far......


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

Gomer, 
How about Murray Lake? I have never fished it but it looked large enough on my map. Does it have a good size parking area? Wabasis would be big enough but everyone I know has not been doing well at all out there. I killed the big Gills out on Wabisis this fall in my boat but have not been out there on the ice this year yet.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

I'lll be there in the morning , I'll be dreaming about specs at 4am. See you guys on the lake.
Dave


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Good luck and be safe out there this weekend. Tim


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

As of this moment, I'm planning on being out there at first light too. I'll be the big guy that looks lost wearing camo bibs and pulling a Fish Trap Scout! Which direction should I head from the launch? I'll be driving a white ext cab Ranger......no, no not on the ice!


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Swamp Monster,
I don't know ! 
I'm just going to look for some sort of sign!
Dave


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Looks like mother nature isn't going to let me fish Sat morning, the only ice i'll see is on the parking lots at 4am !
Go figure, the one day............
hope you guys have a great time, hopefully, it stops snowing during the nite so I can get out there by sunrise.


----------



## Matt Schalk (Dec 20, 2000)

Ever think about hitting any of the lakes in Muskegon or Oceana Counties?? That's West Michigan.

You have Black, Mona, Twin, Duck, Middle, West, Muskegon, Stoney, White, Blue, Pentwater, Hart Lakes and more to choose from ... and if you catch a big fish and are pre-registered ... check out this thread:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=30120


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm in favor of having several "West michigan Outtings" maybe we could have a total of 4? North, South, East and West . It would be a good way to learn about new lakes and new friends.


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

Sounds good to Me.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

fished carter again today, iced 18 gills and a 9" perch that had eggs. Anyone else out there today?


----------



## mike woj (Oct 8, 2000)

Slow bite on Crooked Lake. 2 8" perch and 1 small bass(ret). Green glow rat finky jig w/mousie.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

Mike Wjo,
I like that lake for perch , I don't get alot of them but you can find some nice ones. I use orange or chartruse with spikes.
Dave


----------

